# Tesla Autpilot declared a "hazard" ?



## darrenmars (Oct 17, 2016)

That last point I think is the clincher, at least for me!



> Critically, the Autopilot system doesn’t give a clear indication to the driver of when it can no longer handle the current driving situation.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

darrenmars said:


> That last point I think is the clincher, at least for me!


I don't have the driver assist features on my Tesla but some of these issues are addressed by the 8.0 software update.

The biggest change that many of the longer time drivers dont like in 8.0 is that it is much more insistent that you keep a hand on the wheel and that you take control sooner. They have added a three strikes policy. If it has to nag you three times then it shuts off and you have to place the vehicle in park before the car will allow you to re-engage the steering assist.

One thing that the report has completely wrong is that the rearward facing sensors can only see about 16 ft (~5 meters), not the 40 meters as indicated. If you switch lanes without clearing it yourself and someone is approaching at high speed the car will not see it. But then this is an assist, not a self driving feature. As long as you keep that in mind there is nothing at all wrong with it. The problem is that on the highway it does so much for you that you tend to become complacent.

Personally I like driving my Tesla. I don't need or really want it to drive for me. I have talked to owners who say things like "How can I be expected to drive a car without autopilot". And then another said, "I probably trust it more than I should." I think it needs quite a lot better sensor suite than it currently has and a lot more intelligence as well. Being a car guy I am going to lament the loss of driving a car myself but this will be countered by the additional safety.

If all cars were autonomous we have pretty much eliminated the need for seat belts and airbags.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

AutoPilot is like guns. Its not the gun that kills you its the "HUMAN" pulling the trigger.
Right now the problem is fairytale believers (Elon) promoting and hyping AP like its something its not and idiots on YouTube sleeping on their way to work and playing checkers and reading a book.
I mean the people in charge (Elon ect.) need to mature up and stop pumping the publics heads full of their lack of Automotive Design Philosophy.

AP is a device that need constant supervision. It only does the donkey work for you like turn the steering wheel so you dont have to use your arm muscles OR your fuzzy logic. Saves you a lot of mental energy, thats all.
Its not going to make sure you get home allright.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

I dont know if this will improve the situation...or aggrivate it !
Gen 2 of self driving system will have new hardware and software...
http://www.caradvice.com.au/491999/...-if-regulations-allow/?source=trending&slot=2


----------

